# Moving house - please critique my plan



## RogerS (8 Dec 2016)

We're on the move after some 20+ years. The actual date is Jan 31st which is a Tuesday and we're moving from sunny Worcs to even sunnier Northumberland.

So totally out of touch with practicalities. Just the two of us. No pets. Not that much indoors TBH. The main headache is what's outside. LOML's garden and the workshop. Seems to me that it will take at least two days to load up. Most of LOML's garden will be crated up and sitting in a very large polytunnel. Most of the workshop will be packed up in various boxes. So my thoughts are....

Day One (Thursday before) ...pack up plants and workshop content. Garden furniture. Scaffold towers etc. Everything stored outside in the garden/behind the workshop. Cement mixer, Acro's ..that sort of stuff.

Then after the removal men have gone, dismantle the polytunnel. Dismantle shelving, benches, storage units in the workshop ready for ....

Day Two. (Friday) Pack up polytunnel kit, rest of workshop stuff and the house. 

The other conundrum is getting the wee beastie aka Honda S2000 up there. SWMBO, understandably, is not too keen on driving it up the M6. I've looked into trailering it up but getting quotes in the region of £600-£700. Plus there is the logistics of handing the car over as if we hand it over too early, no-one will be up there to take delivery. But equally if we've packed the house up on the Friday, we need to hand it over to them but then that means they are storing it etc.

So my cunning plan is that we go and stay somewhere for the weekend. Monday I drive up and book myself into a pub, ready to greet the removal men when they arrive Tuesday. I then get the house shipshape, clean it etc over the following few days while LOML ambles her way up A roads and B roads, stopping as and when.

That's the plan, at any rate.

Comments very welcome.


----------



## Myfordman (8 Dec 2016)

I'd pack a comprehensive tool kit to cover plumbing electrics and general emergency DIY materials including a workmate as both a hop up and bench and take that in the car with you.
Should save ages of searching through boxes for tools or even worst case when the removal truck(s) are later than expected.

Bob


----------



## Wildman (8 Dec 2016)

take emergency rations and drinks for when you are stuck in the snow, plus shovel, blankets etc and hope you don't have to use them. Make sure your phone is charged and in credit. Oh and don't forget trade goods, though I think the natives are friendly.


----------



## novocaine (8 Dec 2016)

it's an s2000, so you'll be able to carry exactly nothing.  

give this chap a bell, he maybe a bit cheaper and his a nice bloke, especially if he can get a trip both ways. 

https://www.facebook.com/djrvehicletransport/


----------



## sunnybob (8 Dec 2016)

2 things,
1/ The north is NOT sunnier than the south. Trust me.

2/ start day 1 two days early, you always under estimate the time involved in packing up for moving.


----------



## Adam9453 (8 Dec 2016)

personally I think i'd take the car to a friends house for them to look after while you are moving, do the rest of the move and then go and retrieve it.


----------



## RogerS (8 Dec 2016)

Adam9453":2bk4ai9p said:


> personally I think i'd take the car to a friends house for them to look after while you are moving, do the rest of the move and then go and retrieve it.



That's probably a ten hour round trip !


----------



## Claymore (8 Dec 2016)

Whatever you do Roger is don't watch this Richard Prior movie http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095662/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 its very funny but not what you want to see if your moving any distance lol.

Ps I will look after the S2000 for ya! 

Brian


----------



## DrPhill (8 Dec 2016)

General point when moving - dont let the estate agent have your keys until you are ready to move out. I mean finished all the packing (and in my wifes case cleaned the house from top to bottom). The agents are too keen to get the deal going to care about niceties. A chap I know got pushed out before he had finished packing because the estate agent did not check that he was ready. Very stressful. And there was nothing that he could do. Legally the house then belonged to someone else, who wanted him and his stuff out. NOW.

If the agents do not have the keys the solicitors will not complete. Simples. It is always our last act to deliver the keys to the agents.


----------



## Gary (8 Dec 2016)

I wouldn't go on the M6. 

I've done M1, A1 for the past 25 years. 

Get me a cheap train ticket back with a seat and I'll drive it there for you. 

Last time I did it cost me £22.


----------



## kevinlightfoot (8 Dec 2016)

Having recently moved and found the whole process a complete nightmare I would advise that you trust no one solicitors ,vendors and estate agents are very capable of lying through their teeth to get you to do what they want you to do.Practically be sure to have some of your tools handy,furniture removers will just pile up your things and you will find the gizmo you could just do with is right at the bottom of the pile.Oh and by the way Wilkos can be life savers.Most of all whatever you have budgeted double it then add a10 percent contingency.Sorry to be so pessimistic but these are things I have found to be the case.Good luck and I really do mean that you are going to need it!


----------



## MrTeroo (8 Dec 2016)

Leaving beautiful Worcestershire? You really do need help


----------



## skipdiver (8 Dec 2016)

MrTeroo":1xa4vkx5 said:


> Leaving beautiful Worcestershire? You really do need help



Northumberland is stunning, one of my favourite places and i would live there no problem. 

Pack the kettle and tea making stuff where you can find it easily.


----------



## sunnybob (9 Dec 2016)

We moved house just to a mile away. We packed up two large transit vans and got to the new house while family kept packing back at the old address.
He hadnt started to pack the lorry. we waited outside so long that the neighbourhood busybody (ooops, meant to type watch) came and asked us which house we were preparing to rob.

We moved some friends once as I had a van. Despite full months of warning, we got there on the day and they hadnt even emptied the kitchen cupboards.

When we moved abroad, despite 3 months notice and THREE seperate phone calls, the shippers STILL had no idea how to get my 350kg motorcycle up into the container 5ft above the ground.

Moving is a big thing (if youre not used to it). Accept things WILL go wrong, they WILL take time, and make sure the missus is ok at all times.

(Still cant work out why you would move further north though. We've moved 5 times, and every one has been further south than the last)

Oh, good luck.


----------



## NazNomad (9 Dec 2016)

Re. the S2000. Get over your mid-life crisis and trade it in for a useful van. :-D

I just solved two problems for you. ;-)


----------



## DiscoStu (9 Dec 2016)

Your removals guys can advise on what you need to do for them, but chances are it won't be a lot. I'd take a photo of all your machines etc before moving so if there is damage you can prove it. With regards to the car I'd just drive it up after the removals guys have gone. You'll beat them there anyway. 

As others have said pack a few essentials in it including the kettle and food and some tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunnybob (9 Dec 2016)

I never understood "sports" cars.
Cant carry anything, bumpy ride, wet draughts all winter long, hearing loss due to wind noise, massive insurance premiums, and performance only marginally better than a decent saloon.
Hey, does that mean I havent reached mid life yet?


----------



## timber (9 Dec 2016)

sunnybob":tn3whxrg said:


> I never understood "sports" cars.
> Cant carry anything, bumpy ride, wet draughts all winter long, hearing loss due to wind noise, massive insurance premiums, and performance only marginally better than a decent saloon.
> Hey, does that mean I havent reached mid life yet?



I can't either I have a friend who plays about with cars, he had a Ferrari and also a Aston Martin DB9. The Aston was the most uncomfortable modern car I have ever been in. As for any cars they are o.k. but my VW.Camper puts them all to shame. The wife has a VW Golf SE but I only drive it if I really have to.!!!!
If I did not have a Camper I would buy a VW van they are so useful 
But each to there own.
RogerS is it you who has the Legacy Mill ??
Timber


----------



## RogerS (9 Dec 2016)

sunnybob":31dofaid said:


> I never understood "sports" cars.
> Cant carry anything, bumpy ride, wet draughts all winter long, hearing loss due to wind noise, massive insurance premiums, and performance only marginally better than a decent saloon.
> Hey, does that mean I havent reached mid life yet?



I think you've never tried a modern sportscar ! I agree that they can't carry much but no wet draughts at all. Insurance premium same as an ordinary car. Performance - as in handling, braking, power, acceleration....significantly better than many saloons.

Besides ours is now a modern classic and actually going up in value. It's a 1999, we're the second owner virtually from new and it's only just run in having but 25000 on the clock.


----------



## SVB (9 Dec 2016)

Leave at friends, train down, drive back. 

Sorted!


----------



## Paul Dye (9 Dec 2016)

Worth checking out the blogs here https://www.fantastic-removals.co.uk/blog/ there is plenty of good advice regarding all aspects of your move 

Also go to Poundland and buy rolls of clingfilm, use it to wrap drawers, keep cabinet doors closed, hold garden tools together plus many other uses, doesn't leave any residue when removed.

Good luck


----------



## Lons (9 Dec 2016)

Lots of good advice Roger, good luck with the move. Are you moving to where I think you are?

And... can you PLEASE stop spreading false rumours that Northumberland is a beautiful place to come, we've been trying to keep that a secret for hundreds of years.

For the record - winter lasts 11 months with temps down to minus 50 deg C though it can reach the dizzy heights of 5 deg in summer. The "natives" are decidedly unfriendly and likely to slit soft southerners throats in the middle of the night which btw lasts 23 hours in winter. Food is still rationed to bread and dripping and you have to go to the privy at the bottom of the garden for your ablutions but do have the luxury of torn up newspaper for the bog. :wink: :lol: 

Bob


----------



## RogerS (9 Dec 2016)

Lons":v9na9coj said:


> Lots of good advice Roger, good luck with the move. Are you moving to where I think you are?
> 
> And... can you PLEASE stop spreading false rumours that Northumberland is a beautiful place to come, we've been trying to keep that a secret for hundreds of years.
> 
> ...



But at least I'll be the only resident without webbed feet  

Yes..it is.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (9 Dec 2016)

sunnybob":226c3xa8 said:


> 2 things,
> 1/ The north is NOT sunnier than the south. Trust me.
> 
> 2/ start day 1 two days early, you always under estimate the time involved in packing up for moving.




Agree with starting the packing up earlier than planned. 

Agree with not trusting the Estate agents, Solicitors etc. I take it that you can't get removal hire and all that back if there is a problem on the day?


Are you moving up North to be closer to friends / family? Is there no one up there who can help you out by being at the house on the moving day or can help out in some way?

If you don't have much furniture - do you need to go up early and clean the whole house? If outdoors is the problem - then that needs to be dealt with.

If trip is long - do you have any contacts / businesses / family who are halfway who could store anything for you? Take it to them on a quiet day and leave in their garden / garage. Collect a couple of weeks later on a quiet day.


I'm not sure if any of this helps - but it is such a stressful thing. Look after your wife. Are you sure being a long distance apart on the day is a good idea?


Anyway - good luck. Hope everything does run smoothly on the big day.

Martin


----------



## sunnybob (10 Dec 2016)

Lons":2l76x384 said:


> For the record - winter lasts 11 months with temps down to minus 50 deg C though it can reach the dizzy heights of 5 deg in summer. The "natives" are decidedly unfriendly and likely to slit soft southerners throats in the middle of the night which btw lasts 23 hours in winter. Food is still rationed to bread and dripping and you have to go to the privy at the bottom of the garden for your ablutions but do have the luxury of torn up newspaper for the bog. :wink: :lol:
> 
> Bob



FINALLY! A northerner who speaks with straight tongue!

And I know wherof I speak, the very vast majority of ex-pats I know come from above Brum, and they mostly still have chillblain scars..


----------



## tomatwark (10 Dec 2016)

Lons":2yyd8j34 said:


> Lots of good advice Roger, good luck with the move. Are you moving to where I think you are?
> 
> And... can you PLEASE stop spreading false rumours that Northumberland is a beautiful place to come, we've been trying to keep that a secret for hundreds of years.
> 
> ...




And the folks from the Scottish Borders come and steal your sheep and cattle and burn your house down on a regular basis.

Now where did I park my horse. :lol:


Seriously hope the move goes well and welcome to the North.


----------



## Lons (10 Dec 2016)

sunnybob":2io0uinm said:


> Lons":2io0uinm said:
> 
> 
> > For the record - winter lasts 11 months with temps down to minus 50 deg C though it can reach the dizzy heights of 5 deg in summer. The "natives" are decidedly unfriendly and likely to slit soft southerners throats in the middle of the night which btw lasts 23 hours in winter. Food is still rationed to bread and dripping and you have to go to the privy at the bottom of the garden for your ablutions but do have the luxury of torn up newspaper for the bog. :wink: :lol:
> ...



The chilblains here are caused by NUFC fans taking their shirts off at matches when it's snowing while the opponent supporters are huddled under sheepskins and blankets. :wink: 

I was in Cyprus once when it rained rivers of mud down the road between Coral Bay and paphos (hammer) 

Bob


----------



## Lons (10 Dec 2016)

tomatwark":20ih81z1 said:


> And the folks from the Scottish Borders come and steal your sheep and cattle and burn your house down on a regular basis.
> 
> Now where did I park my horse. :lol:



You must come from a long line of border reivers :wink: Whereabouts are you?
Bob


----------



## tomatwark (10 Dec 2016)

Lons":1rz4lya8 said:


> tomatwark":1rz4lya8 said:
> 
> 
> > And the folks from the Scottish Borders come and steal your sheep and cattle and burn your house down on a regular basis.
> ...



Actually I am from that side of the border, but keep my head down :wink: 

But live near Coldstream.


----------



## Keith 66 (10 Dec 2016)

Wildman":1pccmrjd said:


> take emergency rations and drinks for when you are stuck in the snow, plus shovel, blankets etc and hope you don't have to use them. Make sure your phone is charged and in credit. Oh and don't forget trade goods, though I think the natives are friendly.



Mobile phone charged & in credit? Can you get a signal up there? A blanket for smoke signals might be useful.

I remember moving from our flat, we had a single garage / workshop & small shed. We hired a transit & did the move ourselves, The flat took 2 loads, the garage & shed took 3 loads alone!


----------



## sunnybob (10 Dec 2016)

Lons":v4qpi6mf said:


> sunnybob":v4qpi6mf said:
> 
> 
> > Lons":v4qpi6mf said:
> ...



Ahh, but it was WARM rain and mud, wasnt it?


----------



## skipdiver (10 Dec 2016)

Sunshine is over rated. I hate being hot and given the choice would choose cold over heat. I spent 3 weeks in Southern France a while back and it was 30 to 35 degrees every day and i couldn't wait to get home if i'm honest.


----------



## RogerS (11 Dec 2016)

timber":dlmrsn4o said:


> .....
> RogerS is it you who has the Legacy Mill ??
> Timber



Not I. Jason (jfc) over on woodworkuk has one.


----------



## RogerS (11 Dec 2016)

Keith 66":2irqgqjp said:


> .....
> .... Can you get a signal up there? ....



LOL..Yes, checked out during the due-diligence research when house-hunting. Not too good indoors though but Three have this system that lets you take calls via t'Internet. Even got FTTC.

It's amazing what research you can do online these days when house-hunting. You can eliminate many places that looked a possible until you do a satellite view and see the power pylons marching across the back garden.  One search is the Environment Agency for flooding risk. After entering a postcode, it shows in blue the areas that are prone. You often see some surprising patches of blue least where you expect it. One place we looked at, I thought my browser had broken as the entire window was blue. Zooming out displayed why the browser was not broken. Somerset...River Parrott....close to the sea.


----------



## Lons (11 Dec 2016)

sunnybob":2k0qo1bt said:


> Ahh, but it was WARM rain and mud, wasnt it?



That's very true and it didn't last long, think it was about half an hour torrential and a rare event. :lol: 

I don't mind cold weather, just cold rain but love the sun. We do have our moments in Northumberland just unpredictable but that's the UK in general and the scenery, the people and relatively quiet roads (except around the Metrocentre) make up for the weather.


----------



## Lons (11 Dec 2016)

tomatwark":1q9e0g0f said:


> Actually I am from that side of the border, but keep my head down :wink:
> 
> But live near Coldstream.



We used to have at least 1 weekend a month in Coldstream when the kids were little and we owned a touring caravan, just parked up on the site by the river, before it was a proper site and I'd fish while my wife chilled out with a book and watched to see if it would be fresh trout for dinner or something out of a packet, :lol: happy memories.

We rented a cottage on the Teviot between Coldstream and Kelso several times, (on the Monteviot Estate) mainly for the fishing. Blissful relaxing holidays but that's 30 years ago. - Seems like yesterday! :roll: 

Bob


----------

